# Technicpnp- are they still in business? F06 b&o upgrade



## qwiketz (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys. I went to the website which is getting redone to try to figure out how to order the harness kit to upgrade my 650's b&o system. I'd like to amplify the underseat woofers and add a subwoofer in the trunk. I filled out the info request form and haven't heard anything back and it's been about a week and a half. Are they still in business? If so, how do they do the ordering right now since the website is down? Anyone use this particular harness?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Website is being completely redesigned, which also is delaying becoming sponsor of Bimmerfest.

I think that I responded to your request: the B&O harness/LC2i is on backorder until end of May/beginning of June.



qwiketz said:


> Hi guys. I went to the website which is getting redone to try to figure out how to order the harness kit to upgrade my 650's b&o system. I'd like to amplify the underseat woofers and add a subwoofer in the trunk. I filled out the info request form and haven't heard anything back and it's been about a week and a half. Are they still in business? If so, how do they do the ordering right now since the website is down? Anyone use this particular harness?


----------



## qwiketz (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I remember your message about 2 months ago but I don't recall hearing that it was back ordered. Put me down for one once they come in and pm or email me at [email protected] . I filled out the email response form on the website but haven't heard back, hence this thread. Glad your here to support us.

I'm excited to upgrade the bass. Other people say it's good but it sounds hollow and boxy to me. I'll probably add more power and possibly upgrade to the earthquake sws. I don't know if there is an issue with my speakers or something; I find it hard to believe that this system was a $4500 upgrade... The mids and highs are good but my jeep Gc blows away the bottom end away versus the grand coupe. Funny.. I just realized that both my cars are gc's for short.

Anyhow, thanks for posting.


----------



## qwiketz (Feb 19, 2016)

Any updates on the harnesses? Thanks!


----------



## qwiketz (Feb 19, 2016)

any updates?


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

qwiketz said:


> Hi guys. I went to the website which is getting redone to try to figure out how to order the harness kit to upgrade my 650's b&o system. I'd like to amplify the underseat woofers and add a subwoofer in the trunk. I filled out the info request form and haven't heard anything back and it's been about a week and a half. Are they still in business? If so, how do they do the ordering right now since the website is down? Anyone use this particular harness?


If you are disappointed with the bass at the moment, I would strongly suggest you to get your car flashed to the latest integration level by your local dealer or BMW indy, before you change anything.
I have done one recently, 2012 640d withe B&O, did not sound great, owner was disappointed, after I flashed the car, the amplifier itself got updated in the process, the sound system came to life, much more tighter and powerful bass.

So if your car is not up to date, you really should do this first


----------



## qwiketz (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the input. The car is going in for service shortly so I'll make sure that I mention that.

I did order the harness and line converter Friday, so I will be adding a sub at some point.


----------



## wanko (Jul 22, 2013)

How much is pnp B&o harness for a f10 2014 with audio 676


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

676 is HiFi, not Bang and Olufsen (6F2).

Please use website in my signature... :thumbup:



wanko said:


> How much is pnp B&o harness for a f10 2014 with audio 676


----------

